# Clean and Shiny & Shine On meet Lotus Heaven



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Guys,

Recently I was contacted by Paul of Shine On Detailing who wanted to know if C&S would be interested in hosting a "Beginners Morning to Detailing" this is something we have been doing for a number of groups and we were delighted to assist.

We agreed to host it yesterday and luckily the weather was lovely (compared to our last meet where we all were looking for wood to build an ark!)

Paul recruited a couple of other detailers to help, namely Andy C, Daffy and King Eric.

Yesterday morning I arrived at work to find King Eric and Daffy raring to go and shortly after Andy C and Paul arrived. We started to set up and the first of the Lotus's arrived.

Heres a couple of shots of the "staff" cars.

 

By 10am we had a healthy amount of cars turn up, a few more came along as the morning progressed.

Paul had set up a demo vehicle - A Holden Monaro which pumped out a mer 570HP :doublesho Once everthing was in place Paul went through various procedures from washing and demo'd a few diffrent products so people could see how they worked in the flesh. We then gave a Rotary Demo and a PC demo on a the Holden as well as an Elise so people could see how they worked too.

Once all the demos were done we opened the shop and let people make a few purchases of the "essentials"

All in all I had a really enjoyable morning and what a great bunch of people these Lotus guys and girls are :thumb:

So thanks Paul for contacting me to organise it and thanks to Andy, Daffy and George Michael aka King Eric for helping.

Heres the pictures I am sure you have all been waiting to see.

*The Demo Car*























































*The "Other" Demo Car *

We demo'd machine polishing on the rear wing of this one, followed up with HD Cleanse and a coat of Zymol Concours. (I think the owner is going to want the rest done now!)























































*The Cars that turned up for the day*


























































































































































*The Mighty Lotus Carlton*


----------



## Doublemint1984 (Mar 19, 2007)

Loving these exiges 
Don't they do 0-60 in 4sec. ?

Would love to visit a meeting like that..Unfortunately car detailing isn't that popular in Luxembourg...

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks to have been a great day, nice one.

I don't know why but your car park looks like a bag of skittles -










:lol:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

looks like a great day sorry i couldnt have been there ....


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

That looks like a supberb day there guys - one of these days I will have to travel down for a C&S meet! I mean, you're not all that far from Dundee are you?


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Johnny is that your Meguiars gazebo?, where can I get myself one of those baby's?


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks to Paul for asking me to help.

I thoroughly enjoyed myself - met some top lads & lasses from the Lotus Club and hopefully they all learnt something, even if just that Reg's jokes were awful (just kiddin fella  )

We're planning more of these informal club type events so if you run a club just PM Johnny or send him and email - blatant advertising yes, but he opened up his commercial premises and let Paul use his water and power so I figure fair play


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

That looks like a great day :thumb:


----------



## detailfinish (Jul 16, 2006)

Looks like a good day out.

I love the Exige, its just the straight line speed that puts me off.

Lime Green or Orange, tough choice but I think I'd go with the green


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

looks like a good day! excellent stuff


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

Thanks for the invite to help out although I didn't feel I did that much. Spent most of the time haggling with the guy over the Carlton, I thought my wife in exchange was a fair deal but he seemed to think it would be cheaper to run the Carlton and he is probably right.
Johnny can you send me the skittles Exige photo that I took as I think it looks bloody great.
A very nice bunch of people and can't wait for the next one. Sorry about not going to the pub after but felt knackered and had a tough day Saturday.


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

detailfinish said:


> Looks like a good day out.
> 
> I love the Exige, its just the straight line speed that puts me off.
> 
> Lime Green or Orange, tough choice but I think I'd go with the green


Krypton Green is THE colour to have! And I'm frankly surprised they are not quick enough for you, there is more to these cars than straight line speed and bar stool figures. But for a real buzz, hitch a ride in one with the supercharged Honda Civic Type-R lump. More than enough to wate most things!

A massive thanks to John, Andy, Daffy and The King for making the event happen, I really enjoyed it and the feedback I'm getting from the Lotus crowd is that they really enjoyed it to. I've had a couple of PM's asking when the next one will be!

Maybe I won't be so nervous public speaking either (and will also be more careful not be photographed mincing!)


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks like an amazing day, some lovely cars too, especially the Carlton


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

That Carlton is still probably my favourite detail I've done, just because it was a childhood poster hero, and didn't disappoint when Phil (the owner) took me out in it.

I just wish I hadn't got so sunburnt! I nearly matched my own shirt last night.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Looks like a great day guys and nice work on the cars!


----------



## chr15barn3s (Apr 10, 2007)

Wow! Some awsome cars there, particularly the carlton :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Deanoecosse said:


> Johnny is that your Meguiars gazebo?, where can I get myself one of those baby's?


Hi Dean,

We got our one direct from Meguiars, I would suggest dropping them an email and see what they can do for you :thumb:

Cheers,

Johnny


----------

